# Anyone train solo?



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone trains solo and how they motivate themselves?

I love the 5x5 routines but few people I know are interested or know what it is, and hence I stuck to training solo. I have trained with others a few times, which is much better IMO, but mianly it's solo training.

Anyone else train on their own permanently?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i train solo, i preffer it tbh, earphone in, and just get on with it


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, loner here


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

training 5x5 solo is quite hard, as you really need a spot for a few exercises like bench


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> training 5x5 solo is quite hard, as you really need a spot for a few exercises like bench


Not in a rack ;-)


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

On my own, unless someone asks if they can train with me.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Not in a rack ;-)


depends on how hard you want push yourself, on 5x5 i like to add more weight every 2or3 sessions and sometime fail, so its always nice to have someone there.

I train solo though have done since xmas.


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep, I train alone. I just crank up the tunes and get into my zone of positive thinking..


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive trained on my own for years, much prefer not waiting any one one or them calling saying they arent going for some reason


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

95% of the time I train alone. Always someone around if I need a spot.

I do like training with a partner, but hate having to synchronise sessions.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> depends on how hard you want push yourself, on 5x5 i like to add more weight every 2or3 sessions and sometime fail, so its always nice to have someone there.
> 
> I train solo though have done since xmas.


I know what you mean.

The rack will save you.

But sometimes training alone I think what would happen if I pushed too far and collapsed, lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mostly on my own for years even for comps

if you cant get motivated on your own something is wrong imo


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I train alone 99% of the time. IMO a bad training partner is worse than no training partner at all.

Once you've learned how to give your all, you don't need some numpty shouting at you.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems I'm like most here, as I always train on my own; Earphones in, 30-45 min's intensive, then out.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I train solo when I want to follow a program like 5x5, when I don't mind training bro I train with my friend


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

TRain at home so yeah, solo for me. Got a good squat rack with catchers so not too worried about failing on lifts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

on my own but do train with other people every known again.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I train @ home alone


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wasn't expecting that many replies! Thanks a lot, good to know there are others that prefer solo training. I suppose with 5x5 there are sets where assistance or spotting would be good, but as mentioned, I suppose there will always be someone around to assist. (unless you're a **** spotter and stand with your fingers on the rack - didn't end well trust me).

Cheers!!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I train alone at home. You just bang on some tunes and crack on with it although I do miss the interaction with others sometimes.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> I train alone at home. You just bang on some tunes and crack on with it although I do miss the interaction with others sometimes.


Yeah I know what you mean. I find it hard to motivate myself at home (just dumbells nothing fancy). Driving to the gym with tunes on get's me in the mood.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I do a bit of both, I go to the gym alone but often will have someone join me if we are training the same bodypart.

I used to have a young lad under my wing and admit it was good to have someone enthausiastic spur you on.

I like to think of myself like the rocks on the shore and all these temporary training partners are like waves that come and go but I am always there.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, always alone. Sometimes I take my earphones out, but then hear some crap coming out of someone's mouth and put them back in.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Mez said:


> Yeah, always alone. Sometimes I take my earphones out, but then hear some crap coming out of someone's mouth and put them back in.


Nothing worse than getting to the gym and realising Ipod battery is dead, then its listening to sh!tty gym music and bro science.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I train mostly low reps I train alone.

If you are doing 5x5 you shouldn't be hitting failure.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Another loner here, if I need a spot I just ask the lad behind the desk, with it being a BB gym he knows how to actually spot and not just steal all my gainzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Alone.

Motivation comes from within.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

prefer training alone- just me and the voices in my head.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i have always trained on my own had my gym in the shed at home now train at a proper gym and still train alone,i do have the odd session with peole i know.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep train alone unless a mate is training the same bodypart on the same day.


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Another loner here


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

I train on my own I just prefer it


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> i train solo, i preffer it tbh, earphone in, and just get on with it


This!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Billy no mates here, luckily I train at a quiet gym with a few guys that go that are my age and have similar goals to compete so if I do need someone to spot me or push me if I am having an off day they are always about, but 98% of the time just me and the iron.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

No tho but I heard that luke skywalker had a PTI once


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

on my own now since me and my buddys all got different college time tables  sucks tbh coz no spotter :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ye I train on my own sometimes with a friend normally weekends as he trains nights in week I like to wake up get it out the way with i look foward to the cold wintery 6am mornings can't wait


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> No tho but I heard that luke skywalker had a PTI once


How much have you done mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jakeakita said:


> Another loner here


not suprised by your reps mate :lol:


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

i train on my own atm used to have a training partner but he was useless and always made excuses to not do things.

would like one for when i bench and when i squat but cant find one that is as dedicated as me and that can push me when i need it


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> not suprised by your reps mate :lol:


Lol


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I train alone have done for ages but do sometimes wish I had a training partner to give that extra push.


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Alone ... other people, they demotivate me...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

I train on my own, prefer it no ****ing about chasing people or waiting.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Agree with everyone! SO much easier to work your routine around yourself than anyone else. Do enjoy the motivation at times, but I manage to motivate myself enough I think. Just look at someone curling in the squat rack


----------



## TroyA (Apr 22, 2013)

I train alone. I have a mate who joined the gym at the same time as me, he's comes to train with me for a few weeks and then drops off for a couple of months


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Always trained alone, much easier to schedule sessions, motivation never been a problem. I have had some friends join me for training in the past and I always do my best to get them motivated and they always give up and stop coming


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I have more or less trained on my ,except when I first started there where four of us then ,one dropped out and the other two went to there gym closer to home...I find you don't have to hang around for others you can go and get the job done and work at your own speed..


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

A-BOMB said:


> i train on my own atm used to have a training partner but he was useless and always made excuses to not do things.
> 
> would like one for when i bench and when i squat but cant find one that is as dedicated as me and that can push me when i need it


Whilst training, anyone who you seem to think may be worth asking on the basis of their lifts, form etc.. just simply go up to them and say 'hey fancy doing a session sometime?' ALL my training partners over years have been on this basis and the only reasons for not staying with them are re-locations etc.. (unfortunately..)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Whilst training, anyone who you seem to think may be worth asking on the basis of their lifts, form etc.. just simply go up to them and say 'hey fancy doing a session sometime?' ALL my training partners over years have been on this basis and the only reasons for not staying with them are re-locations etc.. (unfortunately..)


Sounds a little like 'do you want to have bum sex?'


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr T trains alone


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I train alone. On the odd occasion if we're both free then I'll train with a friend but I don't wait around for them. Hate waiting for people.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

half and half for me, although im selfish, if im training with them, they are doing whatever im doing or im training alone lol. Chest day seems to be more of a social gathering though, theres always 4 or 5 of us for chest day :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ohno said:


> Mr T trains alone


I heard he won a title alone


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Alone, have had 5 or 6 training partners in the past they last about 2 weeks then burn out :lol: or cant get up in the morning!!

Now its 'Get in, Get Done, Get Out!'


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iv done both...

dnt make a diff to me...

All the motivation I need is inside me...

training is a bit diff... with a partner I hmg heavier and can do things like a drop set more effectively etc

with out shorter rest, more DB smith and machine work etc


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I train at home by myself, don't have any friends:crying:.


----------



## GreatScott (Oct 10, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I train at home by myself, don't have any friends:crying:.


Likewise... :lol: :sad:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

I train alone in a hotel gym near me for convenience apart from chest day for which I use my old BBing gym a few miles away with a mate haha


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Refreshing to see people with similar opinions to me!

Used to be 4/5 of us that started together, used to really annoy me having to wait for people and especially in between sets where I prefer minimal rest (60 secs most)

Also agree with the selfish bit, I find most people I would go with are "fair weather" and only go for a few weeks at a time, so they never have routines. If they come with me they are doing my work out or im going alone!

Motivation is never an issue, just stick the headphones in and away I go. Love being on my own and being able to just crack on, do an intense 30/45 minutes and get out.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I train alone,if its good enough for Clubber Lang its good enough for me


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Billy-no-mates here.

I prefer training alone - I'm not a particularly sociable person at the best of times.

A power cage deals with the safety issues.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I train at home by myself, don't have any friends:crying:.


Haaa same as this lad, although it sounds big headed im yet to find anyone who has the same drive/motivation that i do and they end up giving up!


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Found training partners very unreliable for the most part. When they did actually turn up at the agreed time it was more a social catch up for them. Trained alone for years, and after a while found I really needed it, just for a bit of solitude. Now when I say I'm going out to the "shed" I don't even get the whole sentence out before my 4yo son has got his shoes on and asking "what are we working today dad?". Not the same as being alone, but priceless. Teaches him to count as well, and anatomy of musculature:laugh:


----------



## AlexMills (Oct 10, 2013)

Train alone most of the time. If I need someone to spot, I'll yell from underneath the bar.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

It weird because as humans we're ment to be social beings, yet people habits in gym make us the opposite ha!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

*Ryan* said:


> It weird because as humans we're ment to be social beings, yet people habits in gym make us the opposite ha!


Not all humans. That's the difference between an introvert and an extrovert.

When I lift I prefer to be, as Dwanye Johnsone would say, focused! Other people just distract me.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Almost always alone.

Can't stand people being unreliable so I never ask anyone to train with me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I train at home, have for a while now and much prefer it. Motivation wise...I now don't really see my training as a choice, like brushing your teeth, breathing, it has to be done. Some days I can't be f*cked, but I know if I stop or miss days I'm affecting what I could have gained


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

I train on my own but in a gym, not at home. I've recently changed to rest pause style training, so I might have to look at training with someone. I need a bit of help forcing out the last few reps......


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another long trainer here, missed having a spotter at first but steam in to the workouts now and done in no time without all the chat :thumb:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

On my own too, i focus much better. I know plenty of people who train at my time so can always grab a hand off someone if i need it. My Uni gym was the worst, almost every lad would bring two others with him and you would have groups of 3 lads everywhere taking up equipment, ****ing around and chatting.......Nightmare.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Loner here too! Trained 2 out of the last 3 years by myself!!!!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Sometimes I just cant get motivated and just lose the plot and my routine goes out the window... :confused1:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I love training on my own, headphones in...Off I go


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I just to train Solo, but he left me for sessions with Chewbacca


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Even chewbacca would be some use.

Nope on me lonesome, only gay boys train together :laugh:


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

In my experience good training partners are hard to find. If they are not at your level it can really slow a gym session down having to keep stripping plates and giving constant advice. I train alone purely because i cant find a good partner!


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

I train solo its nice to get in the gym do my routine and get out of there and other people around me motivate me seeing them

going hard pushes me harder and i no 90% of people who train in the gym as well so if i do need some one to spot me its all good.

The only reason i don't like to train with other people is because i have heard it all before from mates

who say they will turn up at 6.00 am but never do and then its the excuse oh i will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I train on my own,

Have done for a long while,

I like the flexibility of going when I want rather than when fits in with one or two others, I also like swapping sets and reps around, that would prob get on most people's nerves,

but also I'm a antisocial **** so don't have much choice anyway.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Always trained alone, find it easier to get in my zone. People talk about needing a spotter on certain exercises, but I personally train to failure on the last set of every exercise and I've never been pinned under the bar or anything. Then again, I'm used to taking 5+ seconds to grind out my last rep, so I know I've exhausted my strength levels upon completing that rep.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

solo for about a year now, went back to train with my old gym partner for a day - most unmotivated slowest fukkaa in the world


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know how people find the time to train with a partner. Surely it takes twice as long?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I always train solo

If I train with someone takes to long and I got sh!t

To do plus they always try

To put their "input" into the workout that I have no time for

Gym Always have plenty of people their to offer a spot


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

the workout tends to get rather unhealthy when i train with mates so i prefer alone as well


----------

